# Favorite Pattern to Paint and Colors



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am still interested in the lure making concept, but due to the lack tools and work getting in the way I have just been reading up on making them, There are actually some neat videos online, but anyways, What is your guys favorite pattern to paint and your favorite colors to paint with and why.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I always love painting good old firetiger. Florescent yellow sides, florescent green back, orange belly, black stripes and black scales on the back, and you're good to go.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I like to make firetigers too. Also perch colored, gold sides light orange belly, a little green high on the sides, and very dark green top and side stripes.
My new favorite is wonderbread, all white with colored spots (red, yellow, blue, green)

Good luck POP
Brian


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Wonderbread is very easy to paint and was productive for me on walleye this fall- white body, yellow head, with yellow, red, & blue dots

Firetiger because I really like the colors - florescent orange belly, florescent yellow sides, pearl green back with a dark pearl green stripe, & dark pearl green tiger stripes down the sides


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate to be a damper on the creativity side here, but all black is definitely a must have... I like to paint mine in an Ultra flat black, then overtop of that with a metallic black scale pattern. It gives you a little bit of contrast between the colors and the brighter scales give it a little flash.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I like painting natural colored baits with gold scales, like a gold perch, but my fav is the spotted bass pattern (similar to a St Lawrence). I just like the blend of the natural colors overtop the small dots on the sides. The colors I use is black on the backbone, forest green on the back blending into the off-white on the sides with small black dots and gold scales. The gold scales, off white, and forest green meet to make a real fine light/misty green.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I just posted my spotted bass pattern on a new thread....spotted bass pattern/Lip tip needed.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Peple I am finding out the firetigers and the chart. yellows. work very well for night walleyes.

I am falling in love with the white pearl patterns. Look good on shad patterns.

I am finding out that red , gold and black combined are killers for some fish. Muskies!


John


----------

